# Help! Pinching Toddler



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Hi! I'm the WOHM mama of a two and a half year old and a 6 month old. Dp is a SAHD.

My toddler (31 months) is a pincher. It's a compulsion - she has to pinch human skin (or occasionally the dog's soft belly :LOL ) for comfort. She has done this since she was an infant - and I have always tried to get her to stop. When she was an infant, I'd gently remove her hand, etc. To no avail.

She weaned at about 19 months when I was pg with dd2 and started nursing again after dd2 was born. The pinching had tapered off but came on again full-force when she started nursing again. She also started sucking her finger when she started nursing again. Now, when she sucks her finger, she *has* to pinch flesh. She says "I have to touch you mama" when I ask her to stop (which is cute, but it's not touching, it's pinching or rubbing).

This is becoming totally unbearable during the night. Like *torture*. And it doesn't matter how many times we move her hand or ask her to stop (or scream, quite honestly, if it's been going on for hours and it's 4am).

I've tried substituting blankets, stuffed animals ect and she's not having any of it. I would love some advice PLEASE!!!


----------



## beth568 (Jul 1, 2004)

My DD does that - it drives me nuts. She has SID, and forceful touch is part of what she craves. I do find that the more I ask her not to do it, the worse it gets. I try to either turn away from her while lying down (and then I tell her that she can snuggle, but she may not pinch me) or I end up sleeping with my hands near my face so I can fend her off when she tries to pinch me (she always goes for my neck, for some reason).

I guess that's not such helpful advice, but I sympathize. If our OT has any great ideas when we go there in a few weeks, I'll post them.


----------



## Almamiel (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks! At least I know we're not alone...I agree that it gets worse when we try to stop it.

This too shall pass......I hope!


----------

